# Article on IBS in Prevention Magazine.



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYI: http://www.byarden.com/writing/health/ibs/ibs.html ------------------Moderator of the Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, Anxiety and Hypnotherapy forumI work with Mike and the IBS Audio Program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## Rhetana (May 14, 2000)

I think this was a very good article - and methinks that perhaps Eric, Jeffrey and this website may have contributed to this article, no?







------------------RhetanaIBS D


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I guess it turns out this is a good magazine







BQ


----------

